# 03 f350 od light flashing?



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i have a 03 f350 4r100 trans and the od light is flashing has been for 8 months plowed all winter and towed with it never missed a beet! its code 1754 solenoid circut malfuntion should i change the solenoid pak? any ideas thanks


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Have you tried disconnecting the batteries for 30 min? If no help then the solenoid may be shot. No shifting issues? usually the flashing OD light is an indication of a failing tranny or torque converter.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

ill try disconecting the batterys and no shifting issuses also u can still turn od on and off


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

The OD light flashing means you've got stored codes. Unfortunately I'm not familiar enough with transmissions to tell you if anything in the trans is messed up but a reputable transmission shop should be able to help you.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i went down to a shop right when it started to flash 8 months ago they said i need to rebuild the trans it felt fine so i did not have it done and really did not have the money so i ran it plowed every storm and towed 5000 miles since


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

and its always the same code all the time


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you run a trans temp gauge? If so does it get hot, say over 180?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

yes i do never runs hot fluid is red and does not smell


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

If nothing feels funny shifting-wise I wouldn't do anything so long as it is always the code for the solenoid and the fluid is red and doesn't smell burnt. ATF always smells, but it doesn't always smell burnt.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

the od light is the check engine light for the trany,the ecm knows the trany has a problem i dont know the definition of code 1754 but can look it up later.it could be the lock up solenoid circuit.you would not notice the converter not locking up,usually when the ecm notices a circuit problem or a ratio problem it sets the light,puts the trany into a fail safe mode ;limits lock up,raises line pressure, possible no overdrive depending on what the code is.the only way to diagnose this is to get the diagnostic routine for the code and follow it.you may only need to replace the solenoid pack,or have a poor connection at the case connector.dont guess,use the diag routine for the code.good luck.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

U sure its not po743 tcc solenoid circut problem?


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

im not at the shop,but monday when im there ill look it up on alldata.


----------

